# Advice for Predator or similar motors



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yesterday we got hit with some gnarly temperatures, a lot of wind, and about 6 inches of snow where I live. I went out and used my 13/32 Ariens with a 420cc Predator motor. 
During the time I was outside, I had my machine turned off a few times. With the wind and cold temps, it seemed that a decent amount of snow blew onto the governor linkage, melted from the engine heat and then froze when I turned the engine off.
The engine engine didn't run at its peak performance, and it was because everything froze up.

So if you have a Predator engine, keep this in mind if the engine randomly begins to act out of the ordinary. Or perhaps make a little cover to protect the linkage


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I made a shield for both my engines. Here is what I did.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5-22-harbor-freight-predator-212cc-img056-jpg


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I havent used a predator on a snowblower yet, I do prefer the old iron but everything has its use. I have 2 of them on a tiller and a de-thatcher. I will keep the shields in mind.

On a side note I know you guys take care of your stuff but just be extra aware of the gas. The predator motors I have seem to be very sensitive to the new gas. 

They had 2 month old gas in them and they wouldnt start. Shot of ether and the started and stayed running but if they were turned off it would require another shot to get them fired up. 

Fresh gas and they were fine.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's a great concept there, Gusto. I'll have to rig some sheet metal to my engine in a similar fashion. Thanks

Thanks for the heads-up on that one, td. For all the small engines that I run, I always use fresh and treated gas in them. I'm one to favor Lucas fuel treatments. This prolongs the life of gas while reducing the effects of the ethanol...at least that's what I tell myself so I have peace of mind


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> That's a great concept there, Gusto. I'll have to rig some sheet metal to my engine in a similar fashion. Thanks
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on that one, td. For all the small engines that I run, I always use fresh and treated gas in them. I'm one to favor Lucas fuel treatments. This prolongs the life of gas while reducing the effects of the ethanol...at least that's what I tell myself so I have peace of mind


I have not had any problems nor have I had any icing with my snow blower. I read that Honda did this on the snow blower engines so I got a cheap piece of aluminum sheet and fashioned a shield. Now I do not have to worry about snow and ice freezing up the governor.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

td5771 said:


> On a side note I know you guys take care of your stuff but just be extra aware of the gas. The predator motors I have seem to be very sensitive to the new gas.
> 
> They had 2 month old gas in them and they wouldnt start. Shot of ether and the started and stayed running but if they were turned off it would require another shot to get them fired up.
> 
> Fresh gas and they were fine.


Mine had old gas sitting in it from last year and it started on the fourth pull. The first 3 were with the switch off though. I hate these new switches with pictures on them because I can never tell which way is on and which way is off. Apparently it was already on so when I switched it on I was really switching it off. I believe the last time I used it I had turned the fuel off and let the carb run dry so that would make sense.

I have never used any fuel treatment in anything either.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

SlowRider22 said:


> During the time I was outside, I had my machine turned off a few times. With the wind and cold temps, it seemed that a decent amount of snow blew onto the governor linkage, melted from the engine heat and then froze when I turned the engine off.
> The engine engine didn't run at its peak performance, and it was because everything froze up.
> 
> So if you have a Predator engine, keep this in mind if the engine randomly begins to act out of the ordinary. Or perhaps make a little cover to protect the linkage


I had the same conditions, I found myself in the driveway with my wife's hair dryer melting it away, however my icing issues were around the carb and throttle linkages. I want to try to fashion a heat box utilizing the exhaust. I do have some concerns because of the spark plug location and the plastic air box. any thoughts???


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

my 26" cub cadet with the 11hp greyhound clone (model before the predator) has never given me any icing problems. I do not however turn off my snow blower until i am done and it has been brushed off and put in the garage. if i need to stop to clean off a car or something i just let it idle. Doesn't take much gas to idle. and no need to restart the engine, although mine has a 12 volt starter and battery on board for starting


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

HJames said:


> I had the same conditions, I found myself in the driveway with my wife's hair dryer melting it away, however my icing issues were around the carb and throttle linkages. I want to try to fashion a heat box utilizing the exhaust. I do have some concerns because of the spark plug location and the plastic air box. any thoughts???


 Not that I am aware of for a winter carburetor. here is were you can buy the snow guard kit that was retro-fitted to older Honda engines which were first put on the GX200 model engines which were used on Honda snow blowers. Later Blowers had the snow kit on them. Icing is very rare it takes cold temps usually in the 20's plus high humidity to form ice. My carburetor has never iced up on me and I have been using my engine for 2 winters now. Since the Predator 212cc is almost exactly like the Honda engine in it's design it should fit.

Here is the link to the kit and were to order it.
http://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=329569&gclid=CKztxqDU47sCFec RMwodgzQACA








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice reference pictures. Complete with bolt sizes. I've noticed some ice formation afterwards, but it melts pretty fast on idle. Just need to clear the little water that is left over. Just had an idea of stuffing some green or pink insulation there to keep the snow out. Much easier (OK, lazy) way. Heck, maybe just a clean shop cloth.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Something else you can try is automotive windshield deicer. It will free up your frozen linkage and it leaves a slight barrier of chemical to prevent ice from forming. It wouldn't do anything while you are blowing but if you give it a squirt of two after you've brushed it off when you park it inside it will prevent it from freezing up.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Um, that stuff usually contains methanol which is flammable (inflammable?). Use it on a cold engine. A flare-up is unlikely, but you never know.


----------

